# Mystery product in action



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

No prizes for guessing what was used here, car was minging as you may note in the rinse video

application 100ml product 200ml water, smells nice and ph neutral

dwelling










application (near the end)
click on the pic to play video



after a couple of minutes dwelling the rinse off
again click on the pic to play the video



some afters




























anyone guess what was used?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Turtlewax big orange, or zymol autowash, as it smells nice.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Turtlewax big orange, or zymol autowash, as it smells nice.


good guess but not the correct answer on this occasion :speechles

Oh trip , did you notice the dirt coming off the panels 'provong' mitless washes are possible


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Magifoam :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ag pw?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DMH-01 said:


> Magifoam :thumb:


Good guess but not the correct answer on this occasion :driver:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Ag pw?


Good guess but not correct on this occassion, you are closer than the other two as in that the colour of the product is similar to AGPW 

by the way the wheels were brushed but suppose I could have tried a straight rinse


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

washing up liquid ?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very impressive product, i would say something citrus based, great cleaning action, but i don't know the product used 

Its got to be some kind of shampoo  either way very impressive :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> washing up liquid ?


Good guess but not correct on this occasion, when I finally get round to demo'ing WUL , I will announce that beforehand, but you are the closest in that it is not a usually a car cleaning product :tumbleweed:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Super snow foam?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Very impressive product, i would say something citrus based, great cleaning action, but i don't know the product used
> 
> Its got to be some kind of shampoo  either way very impressive :thumb:


I must confess I was impressed in it's use for the panels clean and finish after a dry, perhaps slightly citrus based as in it is probably ph6.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Cillit bang lol


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

baby shampoo ?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Super snow foam?


Good guess but incorrect on this occasion (tbh I personally favour the performance of this)


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Cillit bang lol


Good guess but incorrect on this occasion, but you are close in that it much more likely to be in the home than car care section . :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> baby shampoo ?


Good guess but incorrect on this occasion, though you are close in that it maynot be too far away from the product in store


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Right i give another bash on Big orange again, could be bilt hamber autowash, but looking at the colour in the foam lance bottle, it looks clear.

Another one, Farecla detox wash.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Right i give another bash on Big orange again, could be bilt hamber autowash, but looking at the colour in the foam lance bottle, it looks clear.
> 
> Another one, Farecla detox wash.


Good guess but incorrect on this occasion, I already own this product and have not used it in a long time, however the traders are unlikely to be offering this under it's usual label


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Swarfega vehicle wash :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

If so, do i win something :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Lynx shower gel.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Swarfega vehicle wash :thumb:


Good guess but incorrect on this occasion :tumbleweed:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Lynx shower gel.


Good guess but incorrect on this occasion, however, you are very close :speechles


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Johnsons baby shampoo ? Head and shoulders ??? 
Johnsons baby wash ( I'm certain that's ph neutral )


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Got to be hair shampoo of some description...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Radox


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

craigeh123 said:


> Johnsons baby shampoo ? Head and shoulders ???
> Johnsons baby wash ( I'm certain that's ph neutral )


Good guess but incorrect on this occasion


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sirmally2 said:


> Got to be hair shampoo of some description...


Good guess but incorrect on this occassion


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Got to be this...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Surfex hd, if i can spell it lol, in a foam lance bottle.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Radox


Good guess but incorrect on this occassion, but very close :thumb:


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Stardrops:wave:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Lynx shower gel then.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I best put you out of suspense

the mystery product is............................................................










for thos that recall, I said it played havoc on my skin, but one time having a wee I noticed on the bottle the ingredients were not too different to some cleaning products, so I tried 100ml in the lance was very thick so has to be stirred 1st but great cleaning :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Swarfega Powerwash?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Jesus, that's come serious going their from yourself Avanti, shell shocked is the word, great cleaning power, i did not think of that.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Jesus, that's come serious going their from yourself Avanti, shell shocked is the word, great cleaning power, i did not think of that.


and at 98p a litre, that is 9.8p per wash :speechles


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Magifoam :thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

ha ha i guessed on the first post. cant believe it is bubble bath


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

That's amazing for bubble bath.

I thought it was nothing but foaming agent and smellies rather than actually being able to clean!

Take it wax/sealant layers weren't stripped?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

millns84 said:


> That's amazing for bubble bath.
> 
> I thought it was nothing but foaming agent and smellies rather than actually being able to clean!
> 
> Take it wax/sealant layers weren't stripped?


The agents in there certainley didn't get on well with my skin as I was itching at the back of the knees after using it, I doubt the wax would be stripped by this :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Saves wasting the expensive stuff ! Interestung to know !


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

dont know how manage wash a car on a muddy grass area


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

chippy30 said:


> dont know how manage wash a car on a muddy grass area


+1 I couldn't concentrate on the car for looking at all the mud and wondering how on earth you would wash a car in that 

OCD on over drive....


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chippy30 said:


> dont know how manage wash a car on a muddy grass area





Obsessed Merc said:


> +1 I couldn't concentrate on the car for looking at all the mud and wondering how on earth you would wash a car in that
> 
> OCD on over drive....


Been raised before, I told ya, there is hard core down on the area where the wheels are double garage is planned for this spring :thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Somebody once told me bubble bath was good for cleaning cars,i cant remember who it was :wall:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Defined Reflections said:


> Somebody once told me bubble bath was good for cleaning cars,i cant remember who it was :wall:


Whoever it was, has been proven correct :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

millns84 said:


> That's amazing for bubble bath.
> 
> I thought it was nothing but foaming agent and smellies rather than actually being able to clean!
> 
> Take it wax/sealant layers weren't stripped?


Just had to loan my neighbour the airline, car lives outside and has had some asda spray wax however long ago back, but we have had rain today and the beading is still evident


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

I was going to guess bubble bath...  :detailer:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes hair shampoo will work do a degree, mainly as many shampoos contain surfectants ( cleaning agents ) small % such as Sodium laureth sulfate which in cosmetic products also a mild foaming / cleaning agent plus forms of silicone such as Dimethicone which will give the shine. Sodium laureth sulfate at high % levels can cause sking irritation as well

For hair fine but will not be as effective as a correct car shampoo > of decent grade and not just a cheap 5ltr bubble foaming agent.

You will get some results using many personal cosmetic products on vehicles as seen in this thread but hair shampoo should be just that, for hair. - The comparison here tho' is probably correct to that of the real, real cheap car shampoos.

:thumb:

EDIT.

Breakdown of many things in a hair shampoo and what they do.. I'm sure many of these are in the bubble bath tested here. 

Aqua - Water
Sodium Laureth Sulfate - Cleaning/Foaming Agent
Sodium Chloride - Salt/Preserve
Cocamidopropyl Betaine - Synthetic Surfectant/Thickener 
DMDM Hydantoin - Preserve
Magnesium Nitrate - Stabiliser - ( Holds molecule together )
Methylchloroisothiazolinone - Preserve - Anti-fungal
Magnesium Chloride - Hydrater
Methylisothiazolinone - Preserve and water micro bacteria growth controller
PEG-7 Glyceryl Cocoate - Foaming agent / surfectant cleaner
Polyquaternium-7 - Negative charge agent ( Anti-frizz hair )
Tetrasodium EDTA - Stabiliser - ion controller - limescale remover
Benzophenone-4 - UV protector for colour / smell of product in see through container
Propylene Glycol - Moisturiser


----------

